# What is your favorite WATCH?



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

This Citizen Blue Angels watch in Titanium is my favorite watch. I've worn it every day for the last couple years and it wears like, well, titanium! It's solar powered and EXTREAMLY accurate. I wish I could shoot as accurately as this watch keeps time! It's multi functional, comfortable and for as big as it is, very light weight!









:smt040


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Breitling Aerospace :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AFter going thru 4 watches in a year (some pretty nice), I only buy Timex or Casio watches now - $30 tops. They usually come w/ that kewl Indiglo, too 

So, I'm not interested in spending anymore than that


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have a Seiko Titanium that I like.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Seiko Titanium Sports Chronograph. Got it a number of years ago. The store had mis-priced it with a number of low priced watches and I bought it for the advertised price of $119.00.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

Chaser-Direr Special Ops.


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

Durer, spelling error


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Do any of you have pictures you can post, I like "watch" porn... :watching: 

No, how about a link? :smt102 

Please? :smt022


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

grand-pa's 1904 elgin,still keeps good time, and i carry it from time to time.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Do any of you have pictures you can post, I like "watch" porn... :watching:
> 
> No, how about a link? :smt102
> 
> Please? :smt022


I guess it's better late than never. Breitling Areospace :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, U dug deep for this thread


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Like Shipwreck, I'm tough on watches. I buy nice looking cheap Wal-Mart specials, usually $20 or less. If it makes it past a year, I've gotten my money's worth from it. I do prefer the digital/analog combinations.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, U dug deep for this thread


I was cleaning out my mailbox and ran across an email from him requesting a pic. It did take some digging though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Watchs*

I've own two watches in the last 10 or so years & they both were Lumi's. I too am very hard on watches so I will pay good $ for a duriable watch that will last. These Luminnox units are solid.


----------



## STINGER (May 13, 2006)

the watch i received from my grandparents. it is a wittnauer, 10k gold filled, automatic. it was a graduation present when i graduated from high school. the year, 1955.

and it still works just fine.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Stiletto by Citizen, Eco-drive very low profile.

W


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My watch says "Durasteel" and "Armitron". Its an analog watch, as I'm usually only wanting to know "about what time" it is, as "It's almost lunch time," as opposed to "11:57." and it has the Day/Date feature which I like. Sometimes when travelling, its easy to lose track of what day it is.

My sister has one of those watches with two dials, so she knows what time it is in Memphis compared to local time, as she travels a lot, too. Helps to know its not 2:00 at home when she happens to call.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Had a Timex once that broke up the circuit board inside. Was into some heavy loads then, and it took a lickin' but didn't keep on tickin.' Wore it on my left wrist, too, while I shot right-handed.

Bob Wright


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Like others here, I am the bringer of death to watches... so I keep it cheap and simple. I recently found a Armitron in what was labeled black titanium (probably just a black finish) which is quite nice. Pure analog, it has a second hand and a little magnified window over the day number.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like having the date on my watch, but I do not like digital watches. Heck, I think many kids today can't even tell time w/o a digital clock/watch.

I like the old analog style myself :smt076


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks 2400! It's about time! (sorry for the pun. (not!))
Nice, nice watch!



Bob Wright said:


> My watch says "Durasteel" and "Armitron". Its an analog watch, as I'm usually only wanting to know "about what time" it is, as "It's almost lunch time," as opposed to "11:57."


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My favorite watch.....*

When I first read the topic, I was fixing to reply "Gunsmoke."

Bob Wright


----------

